# Mogrify2(4.48) and new ImageMagik 6.9.2 Q16 x64dll.exe



## Rose Weir (Oct 3, 2015)

Image Magik is required to be installed for Mogrify plug in.
ImageMagik has been updated from the 6.8 version.

Today Mogrify2 (4.48) with a 2012 date in its files does not find the correct dll in this new version

mogrify.exe: unable to load module `C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-6.9.2-Q16\modules\coders\IM_MOD_RL_JPEG_.dll': The specified module could not be found.

@ error/module.c/OpenModule/1284.
mogrify.exe: no decode delegate for this image format `JPEG' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/501.

I uninstalled the IM 6.9 from Windows 10 and reinstalled IM 6.8
The export action completed as expected.

I sent this message to the Author through the contact form on the Photographers Toolbox site

Rose


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Rose!


----------



## CMDesign (Oct 28, 2015)

Rose Weir said:


> Image Magik is required to be installed for Mogrify plug in.
> ImageMagik has been updated from the 6.8 version.
> 
> Today Mogrify2 (4.48) with a 2012 date in its files does not find the correct dll in this new version
> ...



 Hi Rose 
Many thanks for your tip, I was becoming crazy :crazy:
How can I download the former self installing version of IM?
thks


----------



## LolCat (Nov 7, 2015)

CMDesign said:


> Hi Rose
> Many thanks for your tip, I was becoming crazy :crazy:
> How can I download the former self installing version of IM?
> thks



I downloaded the current version with Static release, and the problem disappeared. That said there was a new release since your last post so it could have been that the issue got fixed, I haven't looked at the changelog.  I couldn't find an older binary version on their server (exploring parent directories of http://www.imagemagick.org/download/windows/releases/)


----------

